# Bloodshot eyes



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

When I first got Sandie about 5 weeks ago, I noticed that her eyes were bloodshot...the vet who checked her over didn't mention it so I thought it was perhaps from the stress of the move or something. But 5 weeks later, they are still bloodshot pretty much all of the time.

I asked the barn manager if he's ever seen her sleeping in her stall, and he said yes he has, so I don't think it's that she isn't getting enough sleep, her sleep patterns seem to be normal. 

What else could cause both of a horse's eyes to be bloodshot??


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Horses (at least my horses) always have blood shot eyes. I wouldn't worry about it unless there is swelling or a discharge.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Really?! Wow, ya learn something new every day!  The barn manager seemed concerned with it, which is why I was asking on here, to see what others think. Like I said, the vet didn't seem to notice or be concerned (and she looked in her eyes as part of the pre-purchase exam!), but I thought I would ask!! THANKS!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive never seen a horse with blood shot eyes... hmm ill have to really look into my horses eyes...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sandie's are noticeable because she has huge whites in her eyes, she always looks SO expressive! lol She almost has a bug eyed look to her sometimes, because you can see so much white in her eye...either that's why I noticed, or not all of them have bloodshot eyes, who knows...I'd like to hope nothing's wrong if the vet looked at them and said they were fine, but thought I'd ask to see if it was something simple I could fix!


----------

